# Epoxy resin for a table (oak), need help.



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Looking to achieve a super high gloss finish on a table top, it seems the yanks can get hold of the stuff they need easily although I found it hard to purchase the stuff in the UK.

Also I didn't know what I actually need as there's tens of resins available and I'm a novice in this area.

Here's a pic of what I want to achieve










You can get bar top epoxy but I can't find it in the UK and it's quite expensive as it stands anyway.

Any info help is much appreciated guys

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Talk to the people who refurbish wooden cappings, and walnut dashboards. 
I always understood it's putting many coats of epoxy on, sand it down and polish it.
It's will be a hard job to get it perfect, but not impossible.

The other way is to sand your table down, (keep the sand dust), make it oil free.
Mix your sanding dust with 2K clear lacquer, and spread this over the table to fill any imperfections.
Sand it down when it's hardened. (Use a wide belt sander so you don't have any unevenness in the top)
Than coat the table in many coats of 2K clear until you have an decent thickness.
When hardened complete, flat with wet and dry (up to 1500-3000) and polish with a rotary until the sheen and clearness is there. 

Very intensive, but very hard wearing (if you don't place hot pots or plates on it) 

I painted in my previous house all the doors in 2K (sprayed) and after 20 years they still look as new.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Good luck with that - think it will look amazing if you can find the right products - make sure you do a thread on it !


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

I hope I get what I'm looking for and also doesn't break the bank.

Table is in hold for now as the missus has comissioned me to make some custom bookshelves for the kids bedroom, 5 to be precise.

Here's a mock up of one of them before I glue and screw it together, each one will be fixed to the wall individually










Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------

